# paramedic jobs



## lisa060777 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi I'm currently looking for paramedic jobs in middle east and was wondering if anyone can help me get started as I am struggling with where to start looking.

Thanks Lisa x


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would suggest starting at the hospitals and applying directly.


----------



## Omeriano (Oct 6, 2011)

Its A good idea. Anywhere in GCC is good. Try to apply to these big hospitals. I hope you will find something. You need qualifications to start.


----------

